# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Randheli- Maldives

## stbartshopper

Havent been but looks quite interesting-

https://www.chevalblanc.com/en/maiso...LndlYnNpdGU%3D

----------


## Shannon Burns

Yeah i think exactly same intersting place i wish to visit that place.

----------

